

Ask HN: What makes for "ideal recruitment"? - jrecursive

I want to unravel the problems and, ultimately, the underlying mechanics, economic and otherwise, that seem to allow &quot;substandard&quot; recruiters and recruitment practices to persist (and be rewarded).<p>Toward this end, I ask you to share, with as little or as much analysis as you like, what behaviors and qualities you believe the ideal recruiter and approach would exhibit.<p>Thanks!
======
Peroni
I wrote a fairly lengthy post on the fundamental flaws within the recruitment
industry that perpetrate the shady, substandard behaviour that's so prevalent.

[http://hackerjobs.co.uk/blog/2012/6/15/all-that-is-wrong-
wit...](http://hackerjobs.co.uk/blog/2012/6/15/all-that-is-wrong-with-the-
recruitment-industry)

The best recruiters out there tend to share a handful of commonalities:

* Specialising in one or a small number of languages

* A decent comprehension of said languages

* Strong connections within the geographic tech scene they work in

* People who are more driven by helping people than by financial reward

~~~
jrecursive
Thank you for your reply. :)

